# The First Ones!



## terrestrial_man (Jan 11, 2007)

Finally ran across the old polaroids I had did on the cyps that I grew many years ago. Cannot believe how great they grew since I really had no idea on what I was doing. Of course I may be leaving myself wide open here!!!:rollhappy: But it is ok if you want to oke: 
At the moment I have a reginae and a kentuckiense that I got as year old seedlings from Carl at Cyp Haven. They are in the refrig. The mix I am using is not what I used on my first ones. Though I had lost that formula I believe that I have found it. Unfortunately the oak leaf mould that used to be sold appears no longer available locally  and so I am trying to make my own out of willow and japanese maple leaves. 
Tho' the images are dated they are testament to the simple fact of how great these plants are even if grown in a pot and in central coastal California too!
http://jsionline.freeservers.com/cyps.html


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey, those are certainly some respectable plants!

Was the C. calceolus really a calceolus or was it one of the parviflorum varieties?


----------



## terrestrial_man (Jan 12, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Hey, those are certainly some respectable plants!
> 
> Was the C. calceolus really a calceolus or was it one of the parviflorum varieties?



It was a variety but I cannot recall which but I think that it was prob. a parviflorum. I know I have the paper work somewhere.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice, but I dare you to try it here in NYC.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice to see successful culture from years back. It is certainly much easier now!

Ron


----------

